# Centenary Year new models



## Aquavit (May 2, 2012)

Emre alluded to this in another thread, new models released in March.

Anyone care to speculate on what we might see, anybody got "inside" knowledge?

I've just bought another Glycine, which is currently inbound, and I'm on the verge of buying another - maybe I should hold off :think:


----------



## wolfstar001 (Jun 21, 2012)

Yes I saw Emre's response. I was also hoping for a bit more info. Maybe people could post what they would like to see in any new models? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

Baselworld 2014 fair takes place from 27th March to 3rd April and that's the very correct time to launch and celebrate the first 100 years of Glycine Watches with new models. Not much left actually,let's see....

I am sure production already started,what would you like to see?


----------



## Aquavit (May 2, 2012)

Maybe something that goes back to their early days with an interesting case shape and period font. This is one of the things that attracts me to Glycine watches, they can be a little off-beat in some of their designs - think of the Eugen Meylan and the Altus.

The ideal for me would be styled like the Bienne 1914 at 41mm dia. manual wind, plexiglass and solid case back.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Aquavit said:


> I've just bought another Glycine, which is currently inbound, and I'm on the verge of buying another - maybe I should hold off :think:


I would wait given how quickly the end of March will arrive.

My hope is that Glycine continues with the KMU 48 and releases a new model for that collection. A classic design that pulls in elements from its first few years in business would be another - and more obvious - wish.


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

Ok, that's what I learned for now, a really cool 'chronograph' and a 'heritage' watch is on the way. No details were mentioned.

Wondering also what is in that 'heritage' package.I would love to see a tank or tonneau-shaped case watch with jump hour at 12 o'clock position,center minutes hand and sub-seconds.As for chronographs I wouldn't be surprised if they come up with old stock kind of Valjoux powered chronos.They did the same last year for the 60th year Airmen editions with original Felsa 692 ebauches. But at the other hand I would be happy to see something totally new...I am also waiting impatiently.


----------



## Aquavit (May 2, 2012)

Well I'm not too bothered about a 7750 powered chrono but the heritage piece might be of interest. 

Given it's a centenary celebration it has to be something that pays homage to the early days and I agree a tonneau would fit the bill nicely :-!


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

Would something like this too much to ask for? I could live without sub-seconds








not my picture

Dial could be signed Eugene Meylan. Diameter might be smaller than 40mm and maybe not preferred by many in this case, but it's a dress watch at the end.Anyways its just excersizing right? 
Personally, I won't build expectations which might bring mixed feelings at the end,but just can not hold myself back...
...


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

First edited images of the chronograph is released in the official facebook page:

















Looks like the left extension is operating the chronograph functions. Supposedly an Airman model due to crown positioning: Airman Airfighter.More images to be revealed in the forth coming weeks.
A bit out of tradition,but could meet the taste of chrono lovers. Thoughts?


----------



## Aquavit (May 2, 2012)

Well, as you say Emre, a bit non-traditional.

Doesn't look like my cup of tea, however I will reserve judgement until we see better images.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah, far too soon to venture an opinion. It has potential though.


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

We saw “Airfighters” last year didn’t we? I thought they were ghastly. Hope these come out nice.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

freight dog said:


> We saw "Airfighters" last year didn't we? I thought they were ghastly. Hope these come out nice.


Yes, Basel 2013. I agree it left a lot to be desired, but this one that we're looking at through frosted glass appears to be far better from what I can tell.


----------



## aprameya2k (Jan 31, 2014)

Straight from the Baselworld 2014 site..the new Glycine Airfighter..I wonder why were they releasing teasers when the watch is there for all to see at the BW site..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

aprameya2k said:


> I wonder why were they releasing teasers when the watch is there for all to see at the BW site..


Call it the Facebook phenomenon. Why any corporation thinks that it needs to have a FB presence when they have a perfectly good website to work from is beyond me. I don't know how many promoted items I pass over looking into because it's only available on FB; if I want to interact with a company, I'll go to the source, and not through some proxy social media site with a proven track record of putting its nose where it doesn't belong.

As for the new Airfighter, _I really like it_, very Graham-like, but there is one thing that bothers me about it: The bizarre engraving on the bezel is a glaring distraction for me. Change the bezel and I would consider buying one.


----------



## wolfstar001 (Jun 21, 2012)

Umm not my cup of tea this watch. The only thing I like is the crowns. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquavit (May 2, 2012)

No, not for me I'm afraid.

Wasn't there another centenary special in the pipeline?


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

Saw it also in Polish websites just didn't want to post since I wasn't sure.I share the same sentiments...
The heritage model is high probably an Airman 1


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

Is it me or is this watch design too unlike glycine......its certainly not subtle !
Just a few changes here and there & they would have such a great design imho ...


----------



## aprameya2k (Jan 31, 2014)

Uwe W. said:


> Call it the Facebook phenomenon. Why any corporation thinks that it needs to have a FB presence when they have a perfectly good website to work from is beyond me. I don't know how many promoted items I pass over looking into because it's only available on FB; if I want to interact with a company, I'll go to the source, and not through some proxy social media site with a proven track record of putting its nose where it doesn't belong.


I completely agree. Although having said that, I reckon Glycine need to spruce up their website a bit, not too ostentatious like omega, maybe a bit like muhle glashutte.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aprameya2k (Jan 31, 2014)

beeman101 said:


> Is it me or is this watch design too unlike glycine......its certainly not subtle !
> Just a few changes here and there & they would have such a great design imho ...


Like Uwe W correctly pointed out, the bezel looks out of place. The case looks like titanium, though difficult to be sure due to the way the image has been composed.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfstar001 (Jun 21, 2012)

I keep looking at it hoping to like it, but I can't. What attracted me to the airman is the classic timelessness of them. The airman range has a retro feel and you can see the history of the first airman in any of the modern models. 

This version though, is as though they have tried to modernize it, make it a bit 'hip and happening', 21st century almost. That's why I don't like it, but hey that's just my humble opinion. I am sure someone will love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

Glycine Watch SA released a video for the Airfighter''s launch. Never have seen a video by Glycine, me like:










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=597527800337099&set=vb.105775016179049&type=2&theater ( Glycine Facebook Fan Page link )


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

it looks more appealing in the video, but i think i am still more of a fan of the vintage styles.


----------



## wolfstar001 (Jun 21, 2012)

Certainly looks better than the other images that have been released with the red. Is this a deferent model? Or does it come in different colours....... I wonder.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

wolfstar001 said:


> Is this a deferent model? Or does it come in different colours.......


Yes, there are other colours, even last year. Read this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f18/new-glycine-basel-2013-a-861657.html

As for the video, am I the only one who feels it's a terrible attempt to promote the watch? :roll: Honestly, it was barely watchable and I had to jump bits of it just to reach the end.


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

Uwe W. said:


> As for the video, am I the only one who feels it's a terrible attempt to promote the watch? :roll: Honestly, it was barely watchable and I had to jump bits of it just to reach the end.


They could have at least put the guy in a Bonanza or some kind of classic bird rather than that Czech toy airplane. The approach to that Alpine airdrome is gorgeous.

In context, the watch is more attractive on the guys wrist, but its still hideous. "Airfighter" :roll:

OTOH, the new "Luminous" Base 22 looks pretty good. What the Airman "Mystery" should have been.


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Emre found this unofficial photo of a new Airman 1...Maybe the rumored "Heritage" model? Hope so. Awaiting more information coming soon.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Dennis Smith said:


> Emre found this unofficial photo of a new Airman 1...Maybe the rumored "Heritage" model? Hope so. Awaiting more information coming soon.


Hey Dennis, Emre posted the photo four days ago here.


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

Flugplatz Saanen. Do I win a prize?

It took me about an hour on Google Earth to figure it out, and the unplowed taxiways on the south side made it more difficult to identify. If the runway number had been legible in the video it would have been much easier.



Emre said:


> Glycine Watch SA released a video for the Airfighter''s launch. Never have seen a video by Glycine, me like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, the departure airport is Biel-Kappelen based on the distinctive markings on the concrete pad in front of the carousel hangar, clearly visible on Google Earth.;-)


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Love my "tacti-cool" Mystery, but this fully luminous dial is pretty sweet too:


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

freight dog said:


> Flugplatz Saanen. Do I win a prize?
> 
> It took me about an hour on Google Earth to figure it out, and the unplowed taxiways on the south side made it more difficult to identify. If the runway number had been legible in the video it would have been much easier.
> 
> Oh, the departure airport is Biel-Kappelen based on the distinctive markings on the concrete pad in front of the carousel hangar, clearly visible on Google Earth.;-)


Great detective job,thank you for the efforts.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

dinexus said:


> Love my "tacti-cool" Mystery, but this fully luminous dial is pretty sweet too:


And no doubt far more legible. ;-)


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

Uwe W. said:


> And no doubt far more legible. ;-)


My thoughts exactly! Not just over the Mystery, but even the standard Base 22's. I especially like that they could remove the lume dots _between _the minute indices. I always found them confusing. This is an Airman I would actually wear in the cockpit.b-)


----------



## Aquavit (May 2, 2012)

So, no heritage models to celebrate the centenary.

Or have I missed something??


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Aquavit said:


> So, no heritage models to celebrate the centenary.
> 
> Or have I missed something??


Basing this on Day 1 at Baselworld?


----------



## Aquavit (May 2, 2012)

Uwe W. said:


> Basing this on Day 1 at Baselworld?


Ah, the cat may still be in the bag then .............

I'll keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

The 'heritage' model launched today at Baselworld is the F104 set. Wrist-watch and pocket watch combo, limited to 250 pieces:










Data Sheet: http://www.glycine-watch.ch/glycine...64a1/cf808db8-64ff-4854-8b1f-6a2a1f6b8dc5.pdf

Additionally, if I interpret the 2014 Glycine catalog (14 mB, Glycine official web page )correct, the Airman 1 has already an assigned model ref no. 3944.For example the F104 just launched has ref no: 3932. That would mean the Airman 1 is in production plan within some time. Obviously it has GMT and purist versions:


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Always been a fan of the F104, and at first glance I got quite excited by the vintage treatment of the Heritage edition, but the more I look at the dial, the more I'm bothered by the large gap between the hour and minute indices. Because of the is gap the hour hand appears to be too long to me. One other niggle that I've always had with the F104 case is the terribly undersized lug width and strap. I get that original trench watches also had such a disproportionate ratio, but on a modern watch it looks terribly amiss. Had it been my choice I would have fitted its 48 mm case with a 26 mm strap.

I'm at a loss for words concerning two of the new 40 mm F104 variants. Diamond studded bezels? Mother of pearl dials? I think Glycine lost their way a little with those models, but the other more traditional versions are a neat addition.

The latest catalogue reveals a few stunning new designs - and to my real relief, the continuation of the KMU48 collection. A few new additions to the Combat Collection are very intriguing and I'm drawn in particular to the new chronographs that just jumped up near the top of my wish list.

There's certainly a lot to talk about with all these new releases and it looks like Glycine has hit its 100 year mark at full speed.


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

I wonder what the dimensions will be on that Airman 1. The lug/case ratio makes the diameter look smaller...maybe 36-38mm?

Here's a pic of the Combat SUB quartz chrono








And the Combat SUB quartz








And the Airfighter. These are the carbon and blue versions. Also available in red. I wonder if the chrono control is a rocker switch instead of two buttons. That's something I haven't seen before, and kind of like.


----------



## Aquavit (May 2, 2012)

Uwe W. said:


> Always been a fan of the F104, and at first glance I got quite excited by the vintage treatment of the Heritage edition, but the more I look at the dial, the more I'm bothered by the large gap between the hour and minute indices. Because of the is gap the hour hand appears to be too long to me.


Yes and if they'd moved the hours outboard it would have obviated the need for the sub-dial cutting in to the numerals on the pocket watch.

I love the font on these heritage models but I've never liked liked the lugs on the F104 although the articulation no doubt makes the 48mm more "wearable".

The black Airfighter looks better than the red version although the dial looks rather difficult to read and at 46mm you'll need some chutzpah to carry it off.

It's looking like the Airman 1 will be the pick of the bunch.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Dennis Smith said:


> And the Airfighter. These are the carbon and blue versions. Also available in red. I wonder if the chrono control is a rocker switch instead of two buttons.


My only complaint with the Airfighter was the bezel design, but I'll admit that I'm getting used to it, enough so that I'm starting to really like this model. I had assumed the chrono pushers were integrated in a slide switch because of the arrows engraved on it, so I think you're right.


----------



## Verydark (Mar 19, 2006)

The hypothetical Airman Number One is my last hope for the brand once was my favorite one, nowdays i find their catalogue full of weird designs, shapes and sizes. If the Number One sports hesalite, a size between 38 and under 42mm and an affordable price my hype will drive my crazy...


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Hypothetical? The new Airman Number One is in the 2014 catalogue:









Not sure what to say about the "weird designs" comment. The current Glycine Collection is very balanced between timepieces that are both classic and historical in design, and those that are more modern; if anything I'd say that overall Glycine designs are conservative and at times understated. It's not like they stopped making Airman models and suddenly are in competition with Casio by making bright pink, plastic bodied G-Shock digitals. ;-)


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

I think Glycine expands its products in both sides. From one side they stretch the new designs and models which would be an indicator of its direction in 5-10 years,and at the other side they manufacture the flagship models in traditional designs. So both clientele, who favours core Glycine line vintage tributes and the next generation buyers will be happy by choosing their preferences.

out of topic but related:I am working for a well established hotel company and we have different brands in different segments. Our loyal clientele and members are mainly 40+ globally.There are concerns and related actions with next generation guests,therefore new applications and standards are now being introduced to invest also in 'Y generation', not to lose the volume we have in 10-20 years.
Same might be valid for Glycine. 
And honestly I think the same, having a network of collectors, mainly airmen who have been flying in the 60s and they know Glycine especially Airman from their profession as uniform has to be handed over to next generation - business-wise.The previous generation had the Airman 1 and SST R724, we had the Base 22 alike models and SST with Val 775x varieties, next generation will have this Airfighter.And Airman 1 will be always there


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

So far we only know it's a 100m rated, and it's a domed sapphire crystal (according to the plate in front of the Basel piece).


----------



## romaII (Feb 21, 2014)

Dennis Smith said:


> So far we only know it's a 100m rated, and it's a domed sapphire crystal (according to the plate in front of the Basel piece).


and it is 36 mm


----------



## Verydark (Mar 19, 2006)

romaII said:


> and it is 36 mm


Is that confirmed? If so as usual in recent years Glycine is a mixed bag of feelings, they respect the original size but they put saphire instead of hesalite... If you update the watch add 2mm to the case but if you want to stay as close as posible to the real thing keep the size and don't put saphire on it. It's in my wish list anyway but a feel a little dissapoint...

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

romaII said:


> and it is 36 mm


Did I miss something?










36mm sounds too optimistic,I would love it at 36-38mm but my guess would be 40-42mm and I would love to be wrong in my opinion.The team is heavily busy in Baselworld,will push forward to get details as soon as they are done on the 3rd April.


----------



## Aquavit (May 2, 2012)

Verydark said:


> Is that confirmed? If so as usual in recent years Glycine is a mixed bag of feelings, they respect the original size but they put saphire instead of hesalite... If you update the watch add 2mm to the case but if you want to stay as close as posible to the real thing keep the size and don't put saphire on it. It's in my wish list anyway but a feel a little dissapoint...


These echo my thoughts too, would love this to be hesalite but 36mm is too small for me. They did a modern take with the 1953 Vintage (size and sapphire crystal) so surely a period accurate re-issue makes more sense with this one?


----------



## DeepEye (Sep 1, 2011)

I hope it is 36-38mm. Why would they bother producing a 100m rated watch with the same case of a 39-42mm Airman 18 or Base 22? 
If it is under 39mm, for me it'll be a must buy (if the price is reasonable - under 1500€). If it's bigger, i'll stick to mine Base 22 which is 42mm.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

I like large watches, but that's not to say that I don't like to wear the vintage pieces I own which are in the 32-36 mm range. However, there's a lot going on when you look at an Airman dial, and when it comes to its design I prefer a case that's much larger than 36 mm, historical accuracy be damned. ;-)


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

So, I was wrong but I am happy  Within the chaos I got a reply today from the company,case size *36mm*:



> Original casesize, 36 mm. Should be available in May 2014 and comes with the same wooden box like Airman Vintage 1953.
> 
> Reference is correct. Purist and GMT Version [unquote]


----------



## Verydark (Mar 19, 2006)

Emre said:


> So, I was wrong but I am happy  Within the chaos I got a reply today from the company,case size *36mm*:
> 
> Original casesize, 36 mm. Should be available in May 2014 and comes with the same wooden box like Airman Vintage 1953.


In that case i´d much prefer hesalite instead of saphire and, in case it has not, solid caseback. If they respect the size of the original they should also stick with other accurate attributes no matter how outdated they are, again, this is a mixed bag. I expected 38mm to 40mm and considering it´s quite difficult for me to see the watch in the flesh before buying i´ll have to give this a second thought...

Btw: Any clue on the price?

And i edit for the second time, even though i feel i bit dissapointed i suspect i´ll get the purist version anyway, i cannot get this out of my mind o|


----------



## Aquavit (May 2, 2012)

Ok, so we've nailed the size at 36mm, period authentic.

But I'm with verydark on this - it absolutely needs to have hesalite and solid back.


----------



## DeepEye (Sep 1, 2011)

Sapphire is ok with me. 36mm, 100m screw down crown, and GMT version, perfect all-around watch. I hope they keep down on price.


----------



## jankoxxx (Aug 25, 2009)

what about the crown? is it really going to be screw down? the original had a normal crown.


----------



## DeepEye (Sep 1, 2011)

jankoxxx said:


> what about the crown? is it really going to be screw down?


I hope so. Some time ago there was a 36mm airman with a screw down crown.


----------



## jankoxxx (Aug 25, 2009)

I used to own it


----------



## Verydark (Mar 19, 2006)

Any wristshot you can share? If so tell us your wrist size, i'd like to know how big (or small!) a 36mm case with bezel looks to make my mind on the new Airman...



jankoxxx said:


> I used to own it


Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jankoxxx (Aug 25, 2009)

Sorry no wristshot of the Vintage V model. My computer crashed 1 year ago taking a lot of my pictures with him...

Here are a few though 

First of all If the vintage Airman was good enough for this guy, it shoiuld be good enough for all of us together 


Here is me with the real deal on a somewhat crazy strap on my then 15,5cm wrist. It wears bigger due to the longer lugs. So this is how the Vintage One will probably wear.


Here is a crazy comparison of the Vintage V and Special I (36mm vs. 46mm)


Here is the Airman Base 22. My wrist was about 16,5cm.


And most recently this Airman 18 with 38mm on a slightly more than 17cm wrist.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

jankoxxx said:


> First of all If the vintage Airman was good enough for this guy, it shoiuld be good enough for all of us together


Ask him now, as an older man who probably needs glasses to read, if such a small dial with tightly packed indices would be his first choice. I respect Glycine creating an anniversary model that pays homage to an original, even if inexplicably they missed out on a few of the smaller details, but there's no way I'd buy a 36 mm Airman. I'm sure that this watch will appeal to a number of people, maybe more so to those with small wrists, but given the options we have in the rest of the Airman collection I'd be surprised if it sells in large numbers.


----------



## jankoxxx (Aug 25, 2009)

I thought the same but maybe the market will surprise us 

I noticed something today comparing some live pictures + some renders the company has shown us until now.. It seems to me that there might be differences between the GMT and Purist versions. Look at the position of the date window on both versions + the crowns on the GMT and Purist. I wonder how the final version is going to look like since there is no official data + info about these watches.


----------



## DeepEye (Sep 1, 2011)

I contacted a Glycine AD but he still knows nothing about the specs and prices of this new Airman. I wonder when they'll be releasing some more information about this watch.


----------



## Sk6105 (Feb 28, 2014)

Does anyone know when this will be available to purchase and how much it will cost?



Dennis Smith said:


> Here's a pic of the Combat SUB quartz chrono
> 
> View attachment 1435774


----------



## jankoxxx (Aug 25, 2009)

the price will be about 1600 Eur


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

jankoxxx said:


> the price will be about 1600 Eur


For a quartz chrono, really? I'm sure the actual retail won't be anywhere near that.


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

Airman One price is released for Switzerland, 1,995 CHF incl 8% VAT ~ 2,250 USD


----------



## DeepEye (Sep 1, 2011)

Emre said:


> Airman One price is released for Switzerland, 1,995 CHF incl 8% VAT ~ 2,250 USD


1600€ is outrageous. Still, with a good discount, maybe i'll get one. Will wait for a response of my local dealer.


----------



## Gerry (Nov 28, 2007)

I do want one of these a GMT as I think I would struggle with a "purist" version.
Very much looking forward to seeing one in the flesh...the size is perfect IMHO....big watch days are history thankfully.
It was the best watch at Basel


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

Heard from the CEO in an interview and saw the Airman One in video,it has plexiglass and solid case-back.


----------



## DeepEye (Sep 1, 2011)

I saw the video too. Unfortunately i don't speek german. What else does he say?


----------



## Verydark (Mar 19, 2006)

Where can i find that video??

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DeepEye (Sep 1, 2011)

here
TrustedWatch.tv - TrustedWatch


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

DeepEye said:


> I saw the video too. Unfortunately i don't speek german. What else does he say?


For anyone who wants to skip all the other tedious "interviews" in that video, the Glycine portion starts at 3h10m.

The interviewer cracks me up: He starts off with a bad joke suggesting that it isn't Herr Lack who is turning 100, but Glycine, and then points out to him that Glycine isn't that well-known a brand - which Herr Lack reacts to uncomfortably by shifting his body.

Here are paraphrased excerpts from Lack's answers:

"100 years is a very long time, but more importantly, Glycine was producing watching in every decade of those 100 years. In the display case you can see the 10 decades represented all the way back to 1914."

He goes on to briefly explain Glycine's origin and how the innovative Eugene Meylan produced small, high-precision movement that were not only used for Glycine watches, but were also sold and used by other manufacturers too.

"The next milestone was in 1931, when Glycine was one of the first three manufacturers with an automatic movement. In 1962 the Vacuum model was introduced; designed by Hans-Ulrich Klingenberg, the Vacuum was based on the principle that air can actually inhibit the operation of a movement. 1953 was a very important year for Glycine because of the introduction of the Airman, which was the first double 24-hour watch, an idea that came 'out of the air'."

Herr Lack goes on to describe the history of the Airman, how the idea for the model came from a three hour discussion that took place between Bangkok and Calcutta in the cockpit of an airplane, and during which the plane's pilots were asked to describe the ideal watch for their job.

"We fly through different time zones," said the pilots, "so we need a 24-hour watch, but with a second time zone because we want to know the time at the city we've left, and the city we'll be arriving at. It also has to be an automatic - and have a date complication."

"A few months later - development times were much quicker then - the first Airman was created. It was a big model and had a production run of 60-70,000 units per year, in part because the American Air Force embraced the design. The watch continued through 27 model generations over the past 60 years. This year - the anniversary year - we're introducing next generation models with the Airfighter and the Airman 7. The Airman represents the 'first family' of watches for Glycine. Of course Glycine has produced many other watches, including military models for Germany, France, and the United States. And there's the KMU, Kriegsmaschinen Uhr (war machine watch). However, today we are foremost a flight watch company with the iconic Airman Collection."

Herr Lack then explained how he (Altus Uhren Holding AG) bought the company four years ago, partly because of the company's impressive history and equally impressive collection of watches. The subject shifts to the background of the business end of Glycine's operations since his takeover, his relationship with the Asian market and DESCO, and how he secured working capitol to grow Glycine further.

"Everything I do is for Glycine," he states emphatically.

The Airfighter and Airman 7 are shown next, and he describes the highlights of their designs. In brief: The Airfighter encompasses all of the traditional elements of the Airman, but adds a chronograph complication that is made more noteworthy by its slide start/stop/reset control, which is a Glycine innovation (3h20m25s). The back of the watch features an skeletonized aircraft in the rotor which is visible through the display back along with the watch's decorated movement. Another innovation for the Centennial is the Airman 7. The original 7 dates back to the early '90s and had a three time display that used three individual movements; however, the new 7 does the same thing with one movement. The basis of the watch is a standard automatic movement, but Glycine developed the complication that provides the watch with a 12-hour main display and two 24-hour sub-dials.

"We gave ourselves not one, but two presents for our birthday. It's not every year that you turn 100."

Finally there was the presentation of the Airman 1.

"We didn't want to forget our history, so we built an Airman with the original proportions, its 36 mm case is exactly the same size as the 1953 Airman. We even used a Plexiglas crystal just like the original used to have. The ONLY difference is that the movement is no longer made by Felsa. It's the exact watch that came from the discussion with the pilots, and its available at a decent price."

He continues by saying that it's not a limited model, and that the inspiration to make it came from the demand of those who saw the limited Airman models produced last year using old Felsa movements in three different gold cases, but wanted a regular stainless steel case.


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

Uwe,thank you for your time and effort in translating the interview,appreciated.


----------



## jankoxxx (Aug 25, 2009)

I am a bit confused now mainly because the picture with description says sapphire crystal... anyway in this light, 1600 eur is definitely too much for me for a Glycine Airman 1 with acrylic....


----------



## DeepEye (Sep 1, 2011)

1600 is too steep.
It depends on what discound i'll be able to get from the retailer, and whether or not the watch comes with a screw down crown.


----------



## jankoxxx (Aug 25, 2009)

I was able to haggle down a preliminary 10% discount but even then its just too much. I see myself buying this watch at a price point between 950-1200 eur...


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

janoxxx, you are right, the plate during the presentation in Basel mentions sapphire, CEO mention plexiglass. Soon we will know and speculation will come to an end.

DeepEye,screw down crown? Why that on Airman?


----------



## jankoxxx (Aug 25, 2009)

emre, it is even more confusing as I was talking with 2 AD`s who confirmed sapphire but the CEO should know better  any more info about the official release date? they could at least give some description on the website to give us some relief..
if I had to guess from the video presentation, I would say that the Airman One which the CEO is holding is indeed acrylic. I judge on how the glass reflects the bright lights in the room.


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

I am also curious, but they are in vacation period after Baselworld. Next week we might have some reliable information.


----------



## jankoxxx (Aug 25, 2009)

good, until then here is something to think about 

this picture features 2 different watches eventhough it is the promo for the new Airman One

On the left - the white gold Airman from the last years LE with felsa movement which confirms the date window not biting off a part of the "6" Also please note and compare with the second picture. The bezel is flat without the edge ornament and signed crowns.

On the right is this years Airman with ornament on edge of the bezel, date window biting off the "6" and without signed crowns (se pic 3)

Well I like the Felsa airman better  The bitten off "6" puts me off a little bit..


----------



## DeepEye (Sep 1, 2011)

Emre said:


> DeepEye,screw down crown? Why that on Airman?


Well, the standard (Base 22 etc) models have screw down crown, 200m wr. I feel safer taking the watch with me everywhere i go (swimming, shower), without having to take it off. If it wont have screw down crown i'll go for the Airman 18, which is 39mm, but still smaller than the Base 22 i own now.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

jankoxxx said:


> I am a bit confused now mainly because the picture with description says sapphire crystal...


If you're talking about the plaque in the display case, there's nothing on it that indicates the description is for the Airman 1. In fact, I read it to just be a general overview of the Airman Collection. Regardless, I'd ignore that plaque and take Herr Lack's word on the watch's specs. He was very explicit about the Airman 1 having all the details of the original Airman from 1953, and pointed out specifically that it had a "Plexiglas" crystal and solid case back.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

jankoxxx said:


> Well I like the Felsa airman better  The bitten off "6" puts me off a little bit..


Gold cases on a tool watch put me off a lot... ;-)


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

DeepEye said:


> Well, the standard (Base 22 etc) models have screw down crown, 200m wr. I feel safer taking the watch with me everywhere i go (swimming, shower), without having to take it off. If it wont have screw down crown i'll go for the Airman 18, which is 39mm, but still smaller than the Base 22 i own now.


Thanks for the clarification,you learn something new every day. I didn't know that Airman has screw down crown in new-er models. That happens when you are into vintage


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

After seeing the “Airman’s Journey” video, and Herr Lack’s interview, I don’t have as bad an impression of the Airfighter. I am still not interested, but it is a nice watch. 

I really wish there was a better dealer network in the U.S. To me the Airman 1 is a beauty, however I am concerned about the small size. I believe 40 mm to be my personal sweet spot for an Airman. My Base 22 fits OK, but I would rather it be slightly smaller. I am sure the 18 is perfect. I just really would like an opportunity to see these in person and compare them on my wrist. As much as I travel, I only get to Providence perhaps once a year at most, and usually not with enough time to head over to Saltzman’s for a visit. Especially since I want so badly to have a look. Guaranteed, as soon as I make a purchase, I will end up stuck in PVD for days with nothing to do...o|


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

Uwe W. said:


> Here are paraphrased excerpts from Lack's answers:
> 
> He goes on to briefly explain Glycine's origin and how the innovative Eugene Meylan produced small, high-precision movement that were not only used for Glycine watches, but were also sold and used by other manufacturers too.


While we are waiting for more information on the new models, let me just fill this information's background under this topic:

Glycine's earlier in-house movements were really sought after and advanced to it's time.The center jewel in the movement for example is a simple advanced touch for precision and reliability which was not common until early '40s in the market, but Glycine was using it even in 1926:















There are two companies I found so far using Glycine manufacture movements, and the CEO is mentioning these companies:

- A.LeCoultre 
- Bulova

A.LeCoultre ladies wrist-watches and pendant watches casing Glycine Cal 18 movement as above:

































Marshalls' Handy Manual from 1966 lists Glycine inhouse calibers, 'LG' initials in flags stands for ' La Glycine ' and is the ebauche mark the 'Maison La Glycine'. Bulova's re-named 5k model is the La Glycine cal 50 as seen:


----------



## jankoxxx (Aug 25, 2009)

no news about release date or any more info on the new Airman One? They really take some time for this


----------



## scatolina (Apr 16, 2014)

I like these 3 ones...




Emre said:


> The 'heritage' model launched today at Baselworld is the F104 set. Wrist-watch and pocket watch combo, limited to 250 pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

jankoxxx said:


> no news about release date or any more info on the new Airman One? They really take some time for this


Edit/update: Airman One production started, due to be expected at distributors and retailers in June.



scatolina said:


> I like these 3 ones...


They are already available |>


----------



## jankoxxx (Aug 25, 2009)

june is here but still no info about the new airman one??


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

I am also waiting, let's see


----------

